# Ich liebe dich (I love you): Brahms



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

There's one of Brahms symphonies, perhaps the 2nd movement of his 3rd, in which he insinuated in musical form, 'ich liebe dich' (I love you). I think he dedicated it to Clara with this 'subliminal advertising' in mind. 
This would have been interpreted by Clara Schumann who cannot have been unaware of the love he felt for her, but which couldn't be articulated. (I would; she is a very pretty babe). 
At the time, professing one's love for the wife of a close friend, even after he had passed on, was not the done thing.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

And the point? Sorry! I was a tad absorbed there. Can anyone enlighten me as to whether or not I have the right piece of Brahms music on this matter? Cheers!


----------

